# Did some work to my four wheeler.



## Full Pull (Aug 6, 2010)

I painted all my bumpers and wheeles ,hubs .
Put a new armor plate on lower frnt end and installed new 2k winch. I camoed it a few months ago Relatree AP.
What Y'all think.
Before 






After


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome conversion!


----------



## patterstdeer (Aug 7, 2010)

Camo looks great, I have done a few with the Camo Clad and it holds up really well.


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 7, 2010)

This is the first one I have done for my self.
I have done 4 for outher people.
I am going to my wifes in AP Snow.
Thanks.


----------



## ylhatch (Aug 10, 2010)

good lookin atv


----------



## Stewy55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Love the camo and winch.
 Nice job!


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 11, 2010)

100x better!  Looks factory new! You did a get job!


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks good.
Check out my project last summer
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=406969&highlight=

and this summers
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=554185&highlight=


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Aug 12, 2010)

Very good job!!


----------



## aka rotten (Aug 13, 2010)

Where do you get the camo clad from,looks great!


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 13, 2010)

Its Camowraps .


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 13, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> Looks good.
> Check out my project last summer
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=406969&highlight=
> 
> ...



Thats cool 
Here is a Kaw like yours I did for Someone.






I just ordored camo for wifes atv tonight .
I will post pic when done this one is gonna be a head turner for sure.


----------



## Dan7347 (Aug 16, 2010)

Very Nice... and have about 24 ft 54 inch wide Real Tree Camo wrap I am trying to sell if you or any one is interested... that looks nice on your 4 wheeler


----------



## goodeal (Aug 16, 2010)

*4 wheeler*

looks great


----------



## Stinky (Aug 17, 2010)

cool


----------



## jeepster1407 (Aug 17, 2010)

looks good


----------



## harley-rider77 (Aug 17, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 21, 2010)

Well I just finished wifes today.
Here it is I did in in Camowraps, Realtree APS.
Painted wheels,bumper skid plate.
Also instaled back footrest and fender guards.
Hope ya"ll like it.


----------



## SneakyOne (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice man. Those look outstanding. Great job!


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Fat Ed (Aug 22, 2010)

*great job*

looks awsome


----------



## the MAD plumber (Aug 27, 2010)

Cool!

Kinda looks like Versified


----------



## ADAM5265 (Sep 14, 2010)

Those are some nice quads


----------



## Full Pull (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Everyone.


----------

